# Anyone have a successful 2nd pregnancy from iui?



## Jillsy1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi I'm a newbie to this site and looking for some feedback.

Firstly I thought id tell you about my journey so far. My DH and I were TTC for 3 years before finally going onto the waiting list. We were told we would have iui first and if this didn't work after 3 attempts we would start ivf. We were very lucky and had a BFP on our first iui. Our DS is now 2 and a half.

We are now looking to start treatment privately and have been advised by many to go straight to ivf as iui success rates are so low. I am wondering if anyone has become pregnant a second time by iui. I know the success rates compared with ivf are much lower however iui is cheaper and less invasive. I wonder were we just lucky first time round with iui or it may be this is all we need? Really just hoping some of you would be able to share your stories.

Thanks


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi I've just had medicated IUI and now waiting to see if we are lucky enough to have success. 
We were told similar options but decided with the advice of the consultant that it worked for us before so we could be lucky for it to work again. 
It's a lot cheaper than cost of ivf privately so we have decided to have a try. 
So far my response was good but just a little slower than previously but scans and blood results pretty similar. 
Good luck TTC no 2 😘


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya,

I've had a successful 2nd and 3rd pregnancy from DIUI and my third was conceived on my first proper medicated cycle (first had to be cancelled) when I was 38.

Good luck with your decision!

NM


----------



## Jillsy1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks to you both for your feedback. northernmonkey It really helps to hear some success stories. We have our follow up appointment on mon and we have decided to go ahead with iui so will keep you posted. We are hoping that since it worked for us with our first pregnancy that it will work for us this time.

Good luck paws18 with iui. Fingers crossed for you.

Thanks again for replying


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you. 
Good luck on Monday and good luck with your future treatment. 
Paws xx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Jillsy1
Unfortunately for me iui for a sibling didn't work. I fell pregnant on my 4th attempt which gave us our beautiful daughter. Had 3 IUI's and all failed so now moving  onto IVF next month.
Good Luck


----------



## Evah (Jul 3, 2010)

Hiya,

I'm 34, I first tried ivf and that failed, I then decided to try iui while waiting for my next ivf treatment on the nhs (1 year waiting time). The first iui was a fail and my second was abandoned. The third one was successful and like you I now have a 2.5 year old daughter. I just had iui 3 days ago and in my 2ww. Will see in 10 days time if it has worked. I feel fine but you never know.
All the best xx


----------



## Evah (Jul 3, 2010)

Just an update from my last post, I found out today that I am pregnant. So the answer to your question of success with 2nd IUI is.. Yes it's possible. All the best xxx


----------



## Babdee (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Jillsy1, yes, I too have had 2 successful iui pregancies. It worked first time for our son, however it took 6 goes to conceive our second. We were getting ready to move to ivf, but decided to have another iui and it worked! I wish you lots of luck whichever treatment you decide upon 😊


----------



## Jillsy1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all.

Thank you all for getting back to me. We decided to go for iui however after initial testing we were told iui was not suitable for us this time and that we would need to go for icsi.

So we went ahead with icsi, im currently in my 2ww and my otd is on 13th october however I tested today and got a BFP. Congrats to those of you who were successful with iui second time  

x


----------

